# CalMAN 5



## mechman

There will be more flavors of the new version including Business and Studio, which have both been released. 

Information on *Studio* can be found here.



*Business* info can be found here. 

CalMAN 5 for Business release notes

Other versions will be released at a staggered rate. 

Some looks at the new CalMAN 5 interface:

Intro Screen for the Introduction/Tutorial workflow










General Layout










Workflow Menu










Control Menu










Action Buttons










Meter Options










Source Options










Right Side Panel Options



















Source Slider


----------



## Joel Barsotti

Just like every other version of CalMAN you can checkout the evaluation copy of CalMAN 5, we've put a ton of work into it and we think it's going to be an exceptional product 

http://commercial.spectracal.com/support/downloads


----------



## mechman

I'm excited to try it out this week Joel! I have to admit that I haven't had much time with the beta's as summer is a very busy 'outside' season for me.

If you could answer a quick question, how do I design a workflow in 5? I don't see how to get that done? I'd like to take it for a test spin measuring some paint samples but I can't see any obvious way of setting up my workflow for it.


----------



## Joel Barsotti

mechman said:


> I'm excited to try it out this week Joel! I have to admit that I haven't had much time with the beta's as summer is a very busy 'outside' season for me.
> 
> If you could answer a quick question, how do I design a workflow in 5? I don't see how to get that done? I'd like to take it for a test spin measuring some paint samples but I can't see any obvious way of setting up my workflow for it.


There are three different ways to get into design mode. My favorite is "alt-D", but you can also right click the workflow title and it's in the context menu, or go into the config panel and under advanced workflow options there is a check box there as well.

This is gated by license now, I believe only ultimate get design mode by default. But your beta key will work as an ultimate key for a while.


----------



## mechman

Thanks Joel!! I've got my ultimate key already. :T I'm not going to encounter any issues with the spectrum chart using an i1pro in reflective mode, am I? I recall it not working correctly in a very early beta.

Also, will I be able to share a workflow? Not that I think I'd need to, but let's say I design a HTS workflow, can other CalMAN users use it? Regardless of their license?


----------



## Joel Barsotti

mechman said:


> Thanks Joel!! I've got my ultimate key already. :T I'm not going to encounter any issues with the spectrum chart using an i1pro in reflective mode, am I? I recall it not working correctly in a very early beta.
> 
> Also, will I be able to share a workflow? Not that I think I'd need to, but let's say I design a HTS workflow, can other CalMAN users use it? Regardless of their license?


Spectrum charts work fine, I think the only bugs with it were with the simulated meter.

You will need to have a Professional license to use custom workflows.


----------



## mechman

Thanks again Joel. Looking over what you folks did with the workflows, I don't think I'd need to make any outside of my one for measuring paint/screen materials. And from the look of the intro workflow, it doesn't appear that I'll have to do a guide either. :T


----------



## tbaudoin

CalMan 5.3 RC1 is on the SpectraCal Site for those interested.


----------



## daddieo

For the home theater owner whom might calibrate their projector 2-3 times a year, which version is the smart purchase? I bought the i1-Display pro and have taken 4 and 5 for a spin with the evaluation versions and would like to purchase a subscription but really can't tell from what I've used and what I've read about to help me determine what various model I really need. Will the Basic version be the correct version for what I'm using it for or should I go with the Control version?


----------



## mechman

I believe CalMAN Basic should do what you need it to. Chromapure has a 'Lite' version that is $50 cheaper.


----------



## ConnecTED

I liked the Meter Profile Comparison Free Tool


----------



## daddieo

Joel, I have tried out the evaluation version on my laptop which is a Windows 8 dual core 1.8 Mhz. CPU with out any problems but noticed that Calman 5.2 requirements say that this is below spec. Will I have problems running this on my laptop?


----------

